# Panel bater wages



## Sdt7610! (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi i coming to melbourne as an australian citizien ...and would like to have some info on the wages for (a self employed panel beater sprayer of 17 years expierince to work in a busy smash repair garage .)...
Any ideas ..
Can you give me some roughly wages pls 
Really app 
Thanks


----------

